# The pronunciation of D'haene



## inter1908

Hi, how should I pronounce "D'haene"? I know that "ae" = "aa" in modern Dutch, but what about "d'h"? Isn't "d'" some kind of a short form of "de"? So it would be like "De Haane". Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThomasK

You can forget the 'h' or just add a slight aspiration. _(BTW: D'H... is typically Flemish. The Dutch don't have that form; they only know 'De H...'.)_


----------



## inter1908

Thanks. Yeah I suspected it's Flemish, the footballer that I'm asking about is from Belgium after all.  I'm aware some of the dialects in Belgium delete the H, but what I'm trying to learn is standard Dutch pronunciation. Would it fit it if I'd say "De Aane"? Considering your post, do you think /də 'ɦa:nə/ or /də 'ʰa:nə/ if we delete the H look good and accurate?  I have no idea about the latter one, i'm just guessing by what I see


----------



## ThomasK

No, no, don't pronounce the /ə/ and I'd just drop the 'h' or do it as in your second form. You see ?


----------



## inter1908

Got it. I hope someday Flemish names' writing manner will be simplified (the way it will equal modern Dutch), as they're often unnecessarily hard  Thanks mate.


----------



## ThomasK

"Unnecessarily hard": that is their "bloody charm" ! ;-) English spelling is extremely peculiar too, but need it really changed? Not so sure. BTW: Dutch names are generally younger, that is why...


----------



## inter1908

Right, but you wouldn't believe how many times I've heard for example Polish commentators pronouncing "ae" as e etc. Almost all of them are poor in pronouncing Dutch names though in general, so I don't care  Thanks once more.


----------

